
Still at Guantánamo - baybal2
https://www.dawn.com/news/1539457/still-at-guantanamo
======
jmkd
It doesn't matter how secret the details of this case may need to be for
military reasons, when due process itself has been redacted beyond recognition
I can no longer see the difference between this and a kangaroo court.

------
personomas
Unbelievable, let him go, please. Why are we so afraid to let him walk away?
Do we really cherish our lives so much that we're afraid of this guy? Do we
really cherish our lives so much that we won't give this guy due process? Are
we really going to torture a man, then lock him up his entire life - for what?

I say _we_ , but, of course, I don't mean literally _we_ , I mean culture and
people in charge. If we change the culture, politicians will change - people
in power will change. Stop fearing for your lives sooo much.

Do you realize that Jesus let people kill him without physical retort? And
we're afraid that this guy _might_ be violent?

And this isn't just about one man, it's about making sure this never happens
again.

------
philshem
You may be interested to hear the ongoing podcast series "The Other Latif"
from NPR and RadioLab producer Latif Nasser.

[https://www.npr.org/podcasts/809233558/the-other-
latif](https://www.npr.org/podcasts/809233558/the-other-latif)

------
walterkrankheit
This is beyond tragic. How Guantanamo lasted through the Obama years is beyond
me. To close it was his first promise and his first promise broken.

------
7532yahoogmail
Guantanamo un-American. I do not support it. Presidents including Obama have
tried to close it. Congress - the absolute worst of the three Federal branches
- has stopped it. It's another problem in a whole line of problems their
inability to act has caused.

------
stareatgoats
Under what chapter in international law is this lawful? Earnest question.

~~~
WBrad
Nothing about Guantanamo bay is legal. Cuba has requested we leave and stopped
taking payments for the "lease" of the land there. It being illegal means
nothing if there's nobody that'll do anything about the US's crimes.

